# Missouri Mushroom Identification - Stay Safe



## cnichols0021 (Apr 25, 2014)

Help others identify Missouri mushrooms. Everyone probably knows what a morel looks like, but what about the other treasures in the woods? Please only provide confident replies to people's posts.


----------

